# How to tell if dog really needs to go or just wants to go out to play?



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lily is driving me crazy right now. I've taken her out 7 times in the last 2 hours. She went pee once, all other 6 times she just wants to go roam and sniff around. Right now she's whining like crazy like she has to poop REALLY bad but all she does when we're out is chase leaves and look at things making sounds in the distance. She's normally pretty regular but tonight she's driving me nuts! 

Her feeding schedule is regular, her pooping schedule is fairly regular as well. Usually 30min-1hour after eating she poops. 

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

How old is she? You know how long it has been since she went, so I would just ignore her. Zoey used to do that some.. but I knew she had just gone, so I ignored it. Now she only comes to me when she really does need to go. Another thing you might try is taking her out, but keeping her next to you and not letting her play or sniff until she has gone potty.. That might be difficult though seeing as most dogs like to walk and sniff to -find- where they want to potty.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I always take them out when they ask as puppies, but it's on a leash, we go to ONE spot and then we just stand there for as long as it takes. If I don't get a pee or poo in five minutes or so we go back inside. Once inside, the pup is leashed to me or back in the crate for ten minutes or so then we go again. The puppy only gets walkies or playing time AFTER business is taken care of.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

That can be a real pain. I really look forward to my puppies getting big enough that I quit worrying about hawks and leave them out by themselves. Letting a puppy just stand there is a bad idea. They need exercise to stimulate elimination. 

At some point, you have to start refusing to make one more trip outside and hope for the best. Raven is 11 weeks old now, and small for a Lab ather age, 17 pounds. The recent cold and snow hasn't reduced the attraction for outside to her. You just have to live through it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I guess I should clarify..I just stand there, the puppy gets the length of the leash to wander...I don't expect him to not want to explore some or sniff or roll or whatever..but I have found that if you spend too much time letting him wander around they learn that going outside is only for exploration...and in the middle of a cold Canadian winter a dog that will go pretty much immediately upon going outside is a blessing. Once the pup can go on cue, the freedom comes faster and is a reward for doing the business.


----------



## Junky4PuppyLove (Dec 8, 2009)

We have this exact same problem. Zoe is 4 months old and she drives my boyfriend MAD with going out and doing nothing. She's not so bad with me though. I think it's because of Binkalette's advice. When I take Zoe out she goes right away. I give her a treat and let her play for a while then take her back in. If she tries to go out again within a few minutes, i ignore her and play with her inside instead. But when my boyfriend takes her out, she'll go bla bla bla (same process) but when he brings her back in, if she tries to go out again, he takes her. Every time. I think she knows that he is her ticket outside - potty time or not. 
I would keep track of the actual potties and just know that when your puppy is trying to get out right after going to the bathroom, she just went so she just wants to play.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I just take them out on a schedule. When Priscilla was 2mo old, it was every 15 minutes unless she was sleeping. By 4mo old it was every hour.

Just take them out on a schedule, rather than doing it when they ask to go out.


----------

